# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Anau medeniyeti ionlar hakkında bilgi

## ceydaaa

1.jpgYunanistandan gelen Dorlarların önünden kaçarak Ana¬dolu'ya geçen Akalar tarafından kurulmuştur. M.Ö 1200 yılında Akalar, adalar üzerinden Batı Anadolu'ya göç etmeler basşladı. Büyük Menderes ve Küçük Menderes nehirleri arasında kalan kıyı bölgelerine yerleştiler. Bu bölgeye İyonya, burada yaşayanlara ionlar adı verilir. İonlar, polis adı verilen şehir devletleri kurdular. M.Ö. XII. yüzyıldan itibaren Efes, Milet, Foça gibi şehirleri kurdular. Siyasal yapılanmaları şehir devleti şeklindedir, hiç bir zaman merkezi¬yetçi olmamışlardır. Deniz ticareti ve kolonicilik alanında ileriydiler. Akdeniz, Marmara, Ege ve Karadeniz'de birçok koloniler kurmuşlardır. 
Anadolu'da kurulan ilkçağ uygarlıkları içinde en gelişmiş ve ileri düzeydedirler.

*NEDENLERİ*

1- İonlar, Ön Asya'dan gelen ticaret yollarının bitiş noktasındadırlar ve doğu batı arasında köprü vazifesi görürlerdi.
2- Diğer Anadolu uygarlıklarından etkilenmiş¬lerdir. 
3- Tarım ve ticaretle gelişmiş olduklarından bi¬lim ve kültüre ônem vermişlerdir. 
4- Şehir devletleri şeklinde yônetilmiş oldukları için serbest düşünce gelişmiştir. 

İon şehir devletlerinin başında krallar bulunuyordu. Asiller zamanla güçlenerek kralları tahttan indirdiler. Halkın seçtiği kişiler, meclislerin yardımı ile şehirleri yönetmeye başladılar. 
Ön Asya'dan gelen ticaret yollarının bitim noktasında bir ülke olmaları bilim ve kültür alanında ileri gitmelerinin en önemli nedenidir. İonlar, sanat alanında da önemli gelişmeler gösterdiler. İon Nizamı denilen mimari üslubun yaratıcısıdırlar (Artemis tapınağı ionyalılar'a aittir). İon tarzında mimarı eserler yarattılar. Tapınaklar, açık hava tiyat¬roları bu alanda ki en güzel yapıtlardır. 
Ticaretin gelişmesi sonucu birçok kültür ile temas kurdular. Ekonominin gelişmesi ve demokrasinin varlığı; fikir hayatı, sanat ve bilim alanında önemli gelişmelere neden oldu. Diyojen, Tales, Anaksimenes, ve Anaksimandros felsefe , matematik ve astrono¬mi bilimlerinin temellerini attılar. Matematikte Pisagor, Coğrafya'da Kse¬nefon, Tıpta Hipokrat, Felsefe'de Heraklit ve Diojen, Şiirde Homeros ve Tarihte Heredot İonyalıların en tanınmış bilginleridir.. 
Tiranlık yönetimi de ilk defa İon şehirlerinde görülür. 
İonlar, Fenike Alfabesi'nden yararlanarak kendi alfabelerini oluşturdular. İon şair ve yazarları tarafından kaleme alınan trajedi, komedi ve dramlar günümüze kadar önemlerini korudular. Edebiyatta Homeros destanları önemlidir. 

Tanrılarının insan biçiminde heykellerini yapmışlardır.İon Tanrıları da insanlara benzerdi. Tanrılarla insanlar arasındaki en önemli fark insanların ölümlü, tanrıların ise ölümsüz olmalarıydı. İnançlarına göre Tanrılar arasındaki her türlü ilişki ve iletişim aynen insanlar arasında olurdu. Tanrılar İnsanlara kızdıkları zaman onları cezalandırırdı. 
Bir insanın Tanrılaşabilmesi için kusursuzluğa, mükemmelliğe ulaşması gerekirdi. Bu nedenle sportif yarışmalar büyük önem kazanmıştır, insanların Tanrılaşması için bir araç olarak görülmüştür. 
M.Ö. 650-546 yıllarında önce Pers istilasına, daha sonra İskender ve Roma istilasına uğramışlardır.

----------

